# Oh no Parents rejecting all chicks



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure whats going on but Mommy and Daddy are rejectiing all the babies. When we got up this morning the babies were all cold and the parents refuse to go in box.So we pulled them and put them in the brooder. The babies are getting warmer now and are just starting to move around more. We are so worried that they were cold not sure whats going to happen at this point. This is the first clutch for the parents maybe they are confused!?! Any advice anyone can give us at this point will help us greatly.
~Paula


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Paula I am sorry again to hear whats going on, its not uncommon for first time parents to do this its good that you pulled them in time and there warming it looks like your going to have to start hand feeding them yourself have you ever done it before?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Unfortunetly, there is that risk with first time parents. Alot of them don't know what to do or they could simply sense something is wrong with them. I would start the handfeeding. You can get a formula and mix it yourself. Temp is really important so after you got it to temp place it in a bowl of hot water and do one chick at a time. Do you have a little syringe? Here is an article that lists some of the reasons that can go wrong http://cockatiels.org/articles/breeding/mortality.html . 

Here is a good step by step link on handfeeding. Wash your hands and make sure they are dry and warm before handling them...http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html


----------



## Many Feathers (Dec 30, 2007)

*If you've never hand-fed you could end up killing them with good intentions. There's so much to know and just reading 'how to' is not enough. You really must find an experienced breeder/hand feeder to assist and teach you the proper technique.*


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

We have started the handfeeding, and they are doing good so far. We have read and read on handfeeding since we found the eggs. I work with a guy that has an African Grey, he and his wife have handfed before and I have talked with her at length about handfeeding. She told me that she will come at the drop of a hat to assist us. So far so good I know the risks of handfeeding however at this point we have to do everything that we can to help these poor chicks out. Thanks for all the input. 
~Paula


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am glad you started the handfeeding and they are doing good, having someone show you how to handfeed is the best thing but its not always an option, thats great that you read up before hand and were prepared and have someone on back up just in case  I wish you the best of luck with the babies and hope all goes well keep us posted


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad you did your research and knew what to do.  Hopefully they will do well with you acting as mum now!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I handfed our babies from about 2 weeks old. It really isn't that hard but you could do damage unintentionally. I am sure you will do just fine though. Good luck.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry to here about the parents rejecting them  but they will be very tame after beeing hand fed by you good look


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good that you researched and got some help. That's not always an option and you had no choice but to start them on the handfeeding. Keep us posted.


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow being mommy to 3 babies is alot of work! So far they are doing great being handfed. We are so attached to them at this point. They are gaining weight too we weigh them every morning! I have watched so many hand feeding videos and read so much on handfeeding, and it has help sooo much! Thank you everyone with your words of advice. I will start taking pictures again soon and start posting them maybe tonight during feeding time.
~Paula


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad everything is going well


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So glad you pulled them in time and they're doing well..Pics would be nice now..please? hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am glad everything is going well, yes its alot of work but so worth it  looking forward to seeing pic's of the little ones


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so glad that they're doing well!! Can't wait to see pics, i bet they're gorgeous!


----------

